# James White to Debate Bob Enyart on Open Theism



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jun 26, 2014)

This should be interesting:

Open Theism, More ‘Just People’ and a Follow on Nick Peters on Today’s Dividing Line | Alpha and Omega Ministries

The first 30 min of the video on the page above gives a preview of what to expect.

How Enyart managed to engage White is beyond me, for he is the only person with anything to gain by this debate.

Venue looks like a hotel downtown Denver:

James White to Debate Bob Enyart on Open Theism | Bob Enyart Live

What to expect from Enyart:
Openness Theology - Does God Know Your Entire Future? - Battle Royale X - Theology Online | Christian Forums & More

My "debate" with Bob answering the same questions posed to Prof. Lamerson above:
One on One: BR X - A Calvinist's Response (Ask Mr. Religion vs. Enyart) - Theology Online | Christian Forums & More
(Be gentle with me here if you read this. Since 2007 I have refined some of my views represented in the discussion above.)

The site at the two links above is a rabidly pro-open theism site (Enyart is the site owner's Pastor), and thusly, rabidly anti-Calvinistic. Beware of mousing around the site if you are easily offended. All manner of heresy lives therein. Sigh.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 26, 2014)

Good stuff Patrick!


----------



## arapahoepark (Jun 26, 2014)

Denver???? I will have to try to go to this.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jun 27, 2014)

If my wife was not ill and requiring my 24/7 presence as her caregiver I would make the long drive from Phoenix to see this in person. Enyart is the most vocal open theist and the debate is timely. Olson continues to flirt with open theism and the debate may give him pause. The probabilistic _Survivor_ God of open theism, _Outwitting_, _Outlasting_, and _Outplaying _his creatures is an abomination.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jul 9, 2014)

White's pre-debate salvo:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tb2ZzTccVyY


----------



## yeutter (Jul 9, 2014)

I know Bob Enyart quite well; and I look forward to the debate. White is going to Enyart's home turf for the debate. Beyond the issue of Open Theism; Enyart is a semi-Pelagian and also has dispensationalist tendencies. `In many respects one could say Enyart is thoroughly conservative


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jul 10, 2014)

Highights from the debate:
James White Cross Examines Bob Enyart | Alpha and Omega Ministries


----------



## Shawn Mathis (Jul 10, 2014)

Anybody watch it? I reported on the coming event but did not attend.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jul 22, 2014)

James White responds to Enyart's post debate podcast nonsense:

The Tremendous Dishonesty of Bob Enyart | Alpha and Omega Ministries

Bob Enyart’s Damage Control: False Accusation of Heresy | Alpha and Omega Ministries

Open Theism and the Goodness of God: Bob Enyart’s Now Documented Misrepresentation | Alpha and Omega Ministries

This is typical of Enyart. He always recasts a debate to make things appear favorable to his finite-Godism views and plays to his followers. Was pleased to see James White calling him on this tactic.

Complete audio of the debate between White and Enyart posted here:
The Open Theism Debate Audio Has Been Posted | Alpha and Omega Ministries


----------



## Shawn Mathis (Jul 22, 2014)

Thank you. I think I'll report that in my Denver news column.


----------



## whirlingmerc (Jul 22, 2014)

I guess I have to admit to a bias. When someone says that God doesn't know the future as in open theism, I find it hard to get too excited to look into more deeply. But maybe I should learn more to try and help open theists, who also I would guess lean strongly arminian

In many discussions, it's hard to get past the caricatures of each other. Be generous to people who disagree.
Discussion is one thing, quarreling is another.
Romans 14:1 As for the one who is weak in faith, welcome him, but not to quarrel over opinions.


----------



## yeutter (Aug 3, 2014)

I finally got around to listening to the debate. Dr. White and Bob Enyart talked right by each other part of the time. I left the debate with serious reservations about Bo Enyart's Christology. 
On a more serious note, I just discovered that Richard Swinburne seems to have gone over to the Open Theist camp. Swinburne seems to hold that God, though omniscient, does not know, indeed could not know, with certainty the future free choices of human beings.


----------



## Sensus Divinitas (Aug 3, 2014)

I was at the debate. Bob Enyart's belief that the Son could have chosen to not love the Father is deplorable. And his Christology is very Eutychean.


----------



## yeutter (Aug 4, 2014)

Ex Lege Dei said:


> I was at the debate. Bob Enyart's belief that the Son could have chosen to not love the Father is deplorable. And his Christology is very Eutychean.


Bob Enyart went beyond saying that the Son could have chosen to not love the Father. He went on to say this would have caused a disruption in the Trinity! To call his Christology Eutychean; is to give Eutycheanism a bad name.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Aug 4, 2014)

yeutter said:


> Ex Lege Dei said:
> 
> 
> > I was at the debate. Bob Enyart's belief that the Son could have chosen to not love the Father is deplorable. And his Christology is very Eutychean.
> ...


It is even worse:

James White to Debate Bob Enyart on Open Theism - Theology Online | Christian Forums & More

Note Enyart posts in the thread as well as many of his church members and followers. (Enyart is the pastor of the site owner.) Beware of many vitriolic posts directed towards Calvinists.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Aug 13, 2014)

The unedited version of the debate is now available:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxOOcJxEEYU&feature=youtu.be


----------

